# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  El puente de Gibraltar... un proyecto colosal sin precedentes

## F. Lázaro

Dos países, España y Marruecos. Dos continentes, Europa y África. Dos mundos, occidente y el mundo árabe, unidos por un puente sin precedentes que contaría con una autopista de 3 carriles y dos vías férreas de alta velocidad.


Fuente: http://www.opacengineers.com/projects/Gibraltar

Desde hace millones de años, Europa y África han permanecido separadas por el estrecho de Gibraltar… hasta ahora. Desde los años 80, un grupo de ingenieros comenzó a pensar en volverlos a unir, mediante un puente entre España y Marruecos. Dicho puente, tendría unas dimensiones colosales jamás vistas hasta ahora, pues debido a las características del estrecho de Gibraltar, por su elevada profundidad y su intenso tráfico marítimo, haría falta un puente al menos tres veces más alto, cuatro veces más largo y seis veces más pesado que cualquier otro puente, algo que no tendría parangón con ningún otro puente construido hasta la fecha. Necesitaría más hormigón y más acero que cualquier otro puente jamás construido. De hecho, necesitaría tanto acero que si todos los cables se uniesen unos a otros, daría como resultado un cable de acero que sería capaz de rodear la Tierra 30 veces.

Se trataría sin ninguna duda de uno de los proyectos de ingeniería más audaces que el mundo haya visto, su construcción sería uno de los proyectos más grandes de toda la historia, únicamente superado por la Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS).

La elevada profundidad del estrecho, con zonas superiores a los 800 metros de profundidad hacían inviable el intento de poder construir cualquier puente ya que se necesitarían pilares sumergidos tan altas y tan anchas como la torre Burj Khalifa de Dubai, el rascacielos más alto del mundo, y que además, dichas pilas supondrían un gran problema a la vez que un gran peligro por el intenso tráfico marítimo del estrecho.

Por esa razón, se creía que la construcción de un puente sobre el estrecho de Gibraltar sería imposible. Sin embargo, un afamado ingeniero constructor de puentes descubrió algo que los demás ingenieros pasaron por alto… una meseta submarina en medio del estrecho:


Fuente: http://blog.electricbricks.com/es/20...gigantes-lego/

Esto suponía que, no serían necesarias pilas tan altas como se pensaba, ya que, la pila más alta sería de unos 400 metros de profundidad, una altura relativamente “alcanzable”. Gracias a este descubrimiento, la idea de un puente sobre el estrecho pasó de ser un sueño a poder ser una realidad.

Partiendo de esto, el ingeniero Tung-Yen Lin proyectó un puente espectacular que salva el estrecho de Gibraltar. Dicho puente, de 14 km de longitud, estaría apoyado sobre tres pilas. La disposición de las pilas se efectuaría tal y como se muestra en la imagen anteriormente expuesta, con dos pilas exteriores y una pila central situada en la meseta del estrecho. La distancia entre la pila central y las exteriores sería de 5 km, además de 2 km desde las pilas exteriores hasta las orillas.


Fuente: http://flightsim.com/main/review/gibr.htm

Los únicos puentes capaces de salvar grandes vanos entre pilas son los puentes atirantados o puentes colgantes, sin embargo, jamás se ha realizado un puente de semejante longitud entre vanos. De hecho, el puente que tiene el mayor vano de luz del mundo es el puente colgante de Akashi Kaikyo en Japón con 1991 metros de longitud, sin embargo, los dos vanos centrales del puente de Gibraltar serían más del doble de largos, con 5 km de longitud, todo un desafío para el más osado ingeniero.

Desde el primer momento, se descartó un puente atirantado ya que sería imposible de realizar. La longitud de los vanos centrales requerirían que las torres tuviesen más de un kilómetro de altura, algo totalmente prohibitivo.  Con un puente colgante tampoco es que cambiara mucho el problema, así que decidieron combinar los mejores aspectos de los atirantados y los colgantes y crear un puente híbrido atirantado-colgante.

Este novedoso puente híbrido, contaría con unas torres modificadas, las cuales incluirían soportes diagonales que parten desde la base de la torre y que estaría atirantado con la propia torre, tal y como se puede ver en la siguiente imagen:


Fuente: http://blog.electricbricks.com/es/20...gigantes-lego/

Los dos vanos centrales por tanto quedarían de la siguiente forma:


Fuente: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkL6O-sIsmU

Los 800 primeros metros del tablero desde la torre estarían suspendidos de forma atirantada, quedando una distancia de 3400 metros que tendrían que ser suspendidas de forma colgante desde los soportes diagonales. A continuación podéis ver el diseño de la torre construida en piezas de Lego:



Para poder construir tan largos vanos, se proyectó que las tres torres de las que pendería el puente de Gibraltar tendrían una altura de *¡900 metros!*, casi tres veces la altura de la torre Eiffel sobre las cuales pendería el tablero del puente a una altura de 100 metros sobre el mar, formado por una autopista de tres carriles y dos vías de ferrocarril, por lo que las torres tendrían que soportar 4 millones de toneladas sin contar el tráfico. Para aligerar el peso del puente, se pensó que el tablero se fabricara con paneles de fibra de vidrio y resina, que son más ligeros a la vez que cinco veces más fuerte que el hormigón.


Fuente: http://www.surclaro.com/photo8870.html

 La duración estimada de construcción de este macropuente sería de unos 10 años, y su costo, aproximadamente de unos 20.000 millones de euros, convirtiéndose así en el segundo proyecto más caro de toda la historia siendo únicamente superado por la Estación Espacial Internacional, con un coste estimado de 100.000 millones.

En fin, desde luego sería un puente colosal y toda una revolución para el mundo de la ingeniería a nivel mundial. A lo largo de la historia, se han construido multitud de estructuras que se pensaba que jamás podrían construirse… por lo que, ¿porqué no podría construirse también el puente de Gibraltar en un futuro? Por desgracia, la situación económica le privará a España (de Marruecos ya ni hablamos) de poder meterse de lleno en un proyecto tan ambicioso como éste durante mucho tiempo, aparte de que tampoco veo a nuestros políticos con la valentía de desarrollar este mega-proyecto.

Sería todo un símbolo de orgullo para España y Marruecos, por no hablar del enorme potencial económico, turístico y de tráfico de mercancías que podría generar la construcción de este puente al conectar Europa y África a la vez por carretera y por ferrocarril.

Sólo nos queda soñar en poder verlo algún día hecho realidad.

Fuentes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkL6O-sIsmU
http://www.nosoloviajeros.com/puente...por-carretera/
http://www.arqhys.com/articulos/puen...gibraltar.html
http://blog.electricbricks.com/es/20...gigantes-lego/
http://forestman.espacioblog.com/pos...echo-gibraltar

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y también os dejo un vídeo que hay en youtube sobre el puente de Gibraltar. Es largo, pero merece la pena  :Smile: 

Si no recuerdo mal, es un capítulo de *"Ingeniería de lo Imposible"* dedicado al puente de Gibraltar, emitido en el canal _Discovery Channel_.

----------


## ben-amar

Es sin duda alguna, uno de los sueños mas ambiciosos de hoy día pero que por ahora, mas aun con la crisis, no deja de ser eso, un sueño.
Por otro lado, ¿no es mucha altura aun esos 400 metros? Las fuerzas de las corrientes y oleajes en el Estrcho son muy fuertes y no hay que olvidar que justo ahí se encuentra la union (punto de choque) de las placas africana y europea. ¿No es demasiado arriesgado con visyas a un posible terremoto de gran magnitud?

Luego ¿seria rentable esa inversion tan grande? Pienso que no, a corto/medio plazo; de un futuro ni se sabe, a no ser que se piense sacrificar el puerto de mercancias de Algeciras en beneficio de otro en tierras africanas con mano de obra mas barata.

----------


## Luján

> Es sin duda alguna, uno de los sueños mas ambiciosos de hoy día pero que por ahora, mas aun con la crisis, no deja de ser eso, un sueño.
> Por otro lado, ¿no es mucha altura aun esos 400 metros? Las fuerzas de las corrientes y oleajes en el Estrcho son muy fuertes y no hay que olvidar que justo ahí se encuentra la union (punto de choque) de las placas africana y europea. ¿No es demasiado arriesgado con visyas a un posible terremoto de gran magnitud?
> 
> Luego ¿seria rentable esa inversion tan grande? Pienso que no, a corto/medio plazo; de un futuro ni se sabe, a no ser que se piense sacrificar el puerto de mercancias de Algeciras en beneficio de otro en tierras africanas con mano de obra mas barata.


Posible es. El Golden Gate está muy cerca de una de las zonas sísmicamente más activas, por no contar con los puentes japoneses, y nunca se han venido abajo por culpa de los terremotos. Sólo hay que diseñar la estructura de las torres de forma que sean capaces de soportar temblores importantes. Por otro lado, las placas africana y euroasiática es están acercando, con lo que quizás a lo largo de los siglos el puente se haga unos milímetros más corto.

Por otro lado, las corrientes son muy intensas, pero están bastante estudiadas. En la primera mitad desde la superficie hacia abajo entra agua del Atlántico al Mediterráneo, y en la mitad más baja sale el agua del Mediterráneo, más densa por tener más contenido en sales, hacia el Atlántico. Nuevamente, asta con diseñar los pilares teniendo esto en cuenta.

El puente se podría financiar mediante peaje, y el tráfico sería realtivamente intenso. Todos los camiones tomateros que suben de Marruecos por Algeciras pasarían por el puente, cuyo peaje supongo que sería más barato que el transporte por barco. Evidentemente, este puente sería un duro golpe para los puertos de mercancías de Algeciras, Ceuta y Melilla, por no decir también los puertos marroquíes.

----------


## tescelma

En su tiempo también hubo proyectos faraónicos e imposibles para el estrecho: Construir una presa en el estrecho de Gibraltar y crear un nuevo continente.

http://www.cabovolo.com/2010/02/atla...iterraneo.html

----------


## ceheginero joven

Increible. Si que seria beneficioso que lo hicieran, pero como venga algún terremoto imprevisto demasiado fuerte y no resista, a hacer puñetas (con perdon) todo el montaje, todo el trabajo, los materiales, y el dinero del proyecto...

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Increible. Si que seria beneficioso que lo hicieran, pero como venga algún terremoto imprevisto demasiado fuerte y no resista, a hacer puñetas (con perdon) todo el montaje, todo el trabajo, los materiales, y el dinero del proyecto...
> 
> Un saludo


Es mucho más complicado que eso. Si se cierra el paso del agua del Atlántico al Mediterráneo no sólo descendería el nivel lo suficiente para dejar las tierras marcadas en verde como nueva superficie seca. Al "poco" tiempo se acabaría secando todo el mediterráneo, con lo que ello supone para muchas especies endémicas del mar y de los estuarios y deltas. Además, qué decir de los barcos que se quedarían varados o sin uso.

No hace falta irse a un posible pero improbable megaterremoto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por otro lado, ¿no es mucha altura aun esos 400 metros? Las fuerzas de las corrientes y oleajes en el Estrcho son muy fuertes


Sí que es bastante altura, pero bueno, con un diseño adecuado no creo que sea un problema. El mejor ejemplo pueden ser las plataformas petrolíferas de alta mar, las cuales llegan tener pilas de varios cientos de metros de profundidad y diseñadas para fuertes corrientes y grandes oleajes. Conociendo la técnica de construcción de las pilas de las plataformas petrolíferas y usando los materiales adecuados, no creo que sea un gran impedimento esos 400 metros de profundidad para las pilas.

Con respecto a las corrientes, como dice Luján, supongo que estarán bastante estudiada. Al igual que para todo, supongo que habrá algunos tipos de perfiles hidrodinámicos para estos casos, pero no sé si serían aplicables para este caso concreto con esas pedazo de pilas que necesitaría este puente  :Confused: 




> no hay que olvidar que justo ahí se encuentra la union (punto de choque) de las placas africana y europea. ¿No es demasiado arriesgado con visyas a un posible terremoto de gran magnitud?


Ciertamente por ahí cruza la falla Azores-Gibraltar, por lo que el estudio sísmico ha de ser muy importante. Para esa misión estarían el IGN, sismólogos, geólogos marinos, etc, para hacer un completo estudio de toda la zona y no escatimar en recursos, pues como es lógico, vale un pastón.

Lo que sí pediría es que por favor, llegado el caso de construirse el puente, se aplicase la norma sismorresistente japonesa y no la española, porque con todo respeto, la norma sismorresistene española es ridícula. Desconozco la NSCP07 que es la que se aplica a puentes, pero desde luego, la NSCE02 que es la de edificios, pega unos patinazos tremendos. En un artículo de la Revista de Obras Públicas, se indica que *los distintos estudios sísmicos realizados dan una aceleración sísmica de 0,117g para los 500 años*. Sólo con leer ese dato, tan sólo me viene una cosa a la cabeza: *¡que no construyan nunca un puente ahí!*.

Esa aceleración sísmica es irrisoria en comparación con el peligro potencial sísmico de la falla de Azores-Gibraltar:



Ahí en ese mapa faltan muchos terremotos aún más fuertes, como el del 24 de Febrero de 2004, el cebollazo de 6.1º que pegó en Alhucemas y dejó más de 70 víctimas mortales en Marruecos, o como el de 6.2º de hace dos años en el Cabo San Vicente que hizo temblar media España y casi todo Portugal.

Y está más que claro que cualquier pepinazo de esos de 5 o 6º supera con creces los 0,117g. Sin ir más lejos, el de Lorca, de 5.1º, llegó a alcanzar 0,34g..., casi 3 veces más.




> El puente se podría financiar mediante peaje, y el tráfico sería realtivamente intenso.


Muchos años tendrían que pasar para que se financiase mediante los peajes, pero bueno, sí que ayudaría bastante a su financiación, es lógico.




> Es mucho más complicado que eso. Si se cierra el paso del agua del Atlántico al Mediterráneo no sólo descendería el nivel lo suficiente para dejar las tierras marcadas en verde como nueva superficie seca. Al "poco" tiempo se acabaría secando todo el mediterráneo, con lo que ello supone para muchas especies endémicas del mar y de los estuarios y deltas. Además, qué decir de los barcos que se quedarían varados o sin uso.
> 
> No hace falta irse a un posible pero improbable megaterremoto.


Creo que ceheginero joven se refiere al puente y no a la presa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

No dudo de que tecnicamente pueda ser posible, si no ahora mas adelante, pero dudo mucho de que pueda ser viable economicamente. 
A los estudios tecnicos, geologicos, etc, habria que añadir el estudio sobre el impacto que iba a suponer a la economia de las dos orillas. Solo del puerto de Gibraltar se perderian cientos de puestos de trabajo y la merma de millones de euros en toda la zona. Cientos de puestos de trabajo en transporte, por carretera y ferroviario, en servicios, hosteleria, abastecimiento, etc,.
El incremento economico iba a ser brutal en gran parte de la provincia, Española y marroqui. 
¡¡Mucho peaje iba a ser para poder financiar el puentecito!!
Por otro lado, un buen pepinazo geologico con su correspondiente tsunami, ........¿te digo donde pienso que iban a tener que ir a recoger los tableros del puente?  :Cool:

----------


## perdiguera

Interesante tema el abierto por F. Lázaro sobre el puente que salve el estrecho de Gibraltar.
Este tema, en su idea primaria, unir Europa y África mediante una comunicación en seco, es muy antiguo.
Se ha hablado y escrito sobre el puente y el túnel y es el túnel el que parece más factible de hacer, aunque dando un rodeo por el oeste para evitar las profundidades del estrecho propiamente dicho.
La construcción del puente se me antoja mucho más cara que esos 20.000 millones, yo diría que al menos el doble. Sólo hay que fijarse que el de Messina, mucho más avanzado en estudios y que ha sido adjudicado a un consorcio en el que participa una empresa española, que tiene sólo 5 km, cuesta cerca de 6.000 millones, según el presupuesto aprobado que luego siempre se incrementa como ya sabemos, además de no tener pilas intermedias en el agua y el vano central sólo es de 3,5 km.
Pero es que además no está totalmente desarrollada la tecnología necesaria para la cimentación de esas torres intermedias a 400 m de profundidad; no es lo mismo una plataforma petrolífera que está sometida a cargas verticales fundamentalmente que una pila sometida a esfuerzos rasantes derivados de los cables de sustentación, aunque el tema de corrientes y oleaje está lo suficientemente igualado en ambos casos.
Por otra parte el tema del viento es fundamental en este tipo de estructuras tan delgadas en sentido horizontal. En el supuesto de su construcción debería tener unos paravientos laterales para los vehículos y los trenes con el incremento de peso que eso supone. Además los vanos de 5 km de longitud deben producir unos efectos de resonancias elevadísimas que costará mucho peso para evitarlas. En una estreuctura tan singular los parámetros habituales de tipología, como la relación canto/luz o flecha luz se deben olvidar. La relación más baja que conozco entre el canto y la luz es de 1/40, en este caso debería irse a relaciones 1/100 para tener una estructura de 50 m de altura en los 5 km de luz lo que da lugar a la búsqueda de nuevos materiales con la suficiente resistencia para soportar con esa altura la longitud del vano.
En fin que me parece que, aunque no haya crisis, no veremos construido el puente en los próximos 50 años. Eso sin tener en cuenta la rentabilidad de la obra que creo que será imposible de conseguir; fijaros en el túnel del Canal de la Mancha que no es rentable a pesar de que los polos económicos que une son de los primeros del mundo a una distancia enorme de los polos que uniría el enlace, sea el que sea, de Gibraltar.

----------


## Luján

Materiales ya hay, pero aún no se producen a escala industrial.

La fibra de carbono que se comentó más arriba sería útil en ciertas partes del puente, pero adolece de un gravísimo problema: No resite muy bien los esfuerzos perpendiculares a la orientación de las fibras.

Los nanotubos de carbono serían una gran solución para sustituir el metal de los tirantes, pero su desarrollo aún no está listo para diseños de esta envergadura.

El tablero podría ser de fibra o mezcla de fibra con otros materiales, los tirantes de nanotubos de carbono y las torres de hormigón armado bajo el agua y de acero u otras aleaciones en la parte aérea.

En cuanto a la aerodinámica, tendría que estudiarse mucho, pues el estrecho es zona de importantes vientos, precisamente perpendiculares al puente. Los paravientos de plástico quizás podrían ser los indicados, pero se podría investigar con paravientos semipermeables de rejilla, que facilitarían a su vez romper el fenómeno de resonancia. Ahora que pongo lo de rejilla, el tablero también podría hacerse de rejilla metálica, como ya existen algunos puentes.

----------


## perdiguera

Es evidente que la investigación de nuevos materiales está avanzando con descubrimientos cada vez más asombrosos. Pero como bien dices estamos en una fase de pruebas en algunos y en otros en fase de laboratorio.
Se me ocurre usar el material más resistente a tracciones que se conoce hoy en día: el hilo de araña pero hay que fabricarlo y evitar su elongación que es elevadísima.
En cuanto a la fibra de carbono como bien dices fatal para los esfuerzos perpendiculares al eje por lo que no puede absorber ni cortantes ni momentos flectores ni torsores. Seguramente con esa fibra aleada con algún otro material se pudiese construir algo que los resistiera, pero estamos en pañales en ese tema.
En cuanto a las cimentaciones bajo el fondo marino no habría más remedio, dada la profundidad, que hacerlas con pilotes desde la superficie, ingente tarea para mantener en vertical y redondo el tubo de 400 m tanto para la rotación de excavación como para el relleno con hormigón del  agujero realizado con las presiones de 400 atmósferas y las corrientes.
Pero hay otro problema que todavía no se resuelve bien: cómo asegurar topográficamente que la base de la pila está en sus coordenadas X Y y Z correctas, quizá no venga de 1 metro pero sí de 10.
Hay otra posibilidad, crear una isla intermedia, con lo que haciendo un poco más grandes los vanos centrales podríamos aproximar a tierra las pilas laterales por lo que tendrían menos profundidad. 
Pero lo que yo creo más importante para la no realización es el nulo retorno de la inversión realizada. Y las consecuencias medioambientales y sociales sobre el entorno más mediato.
Además la red viaria hacia el Sur sólo lleva a Marruecos y luego al desierto, a la inestabilidad política y luego a algunas materias primas importantes, que corren menos riesgo, al menos hoy, transportadas por mar que por carretera o ferrocarril.
Ítem más si Europa no tiene 8.000 millones para los griegos no va a poner 40.000 para nosotros y los marroquíes y ambos no tenemos potencia suficiente para acometer una obra de esa envergadura, en el caso que lo demás, la técnica, se hubiese desarrollado lo suficiente.
A pesar que encontremos materiales yo, que me gustaría desde el punto de vista profesional participar en una obra de esa envergadura, creo que es imposible su realización por todos esos motivos.

----------


## Luján

> Es evidente que la investigación de nuevos materiales está avanzando con descubrimientos cada vez más asombrosos. Pero como bien dices estamos en una fase de pruebas en algunos y en otros en fase de laboratorio.
> Se me ocurre usar el material más resistente a tracciones que se conoce hoy en día: el hilo de araña pero hay que fabricarlo y evitar su elongación que es elevadísima.
> En cuanto a la fibra de carbono como bien dices fatal para los esfuerzos perpendiculares al eje por lo que no puede absorber ni cortantes ni momentos flectores ni torsores. Seguramente con esa fibra aleada con algún otro material se pudiese construir algo que los resistiera, pero estamos en pañales en ese tema.
> En cuanto a las cimentaciones bajo el fondo marino no habría más remedio, dada la profundidad, que hacerlas con pilotes desde la superficie, ingente tarea para mantener en vertical y redondo el tubo de 400 m tanto para la rotación de excavación como para el relleno con hormigón del  agujero realizado con las presiones de 400 atmósferas y las corrientes.
> Pero hay otro problema que todavía no se resuelve bien: cómo asegurar topográficamente que la base de la pila está en sus coordenadas X Y y Z correctas, quizá no venga de 1 metro pero sí de 10.
> Hay otra posibilidad, crear una isla intermedia, con lo que haciendo un poco más grandes los vanos centrales podríamos aproximar a tierra las pilas laterales por lo que tendrían menos profundidad. 
> Pero lo que yo creo más importante para la no realización es el nulo retorno de la inversión realizada. Y las consecuencias medioambientales y sociales sobre el entorno más mediato.
> Además la red viaria hacia el Sur sólo lleva a Marruecos y luego al desierto, a la inestabilidad política y luego a algunas materias primas importantes, que corren menos riesgo, al menos hoy, transportadas por mar que por carretera o ferrocarril.
> Ítem más si Europa no tiene 8.000 millones para los griegos no va a poner 40.000 para nosotros y los marroquíes y ambos no tenemos potencia suficiente para acometer una obra de esa envergadura, en el caso que lo demás, la técnica, se hubiese desarrollado lo suficiente.
> A pesar que encontremos materiales yo, que me gustaría desde el punto de vista profesional participar en una obra de esa envergadura, creo que es imposible su realización por todos esos motivos.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo, salvo en un número. 400m de profundidad no son 400 atmósferas de presión. Son como 40. La presión en agua de mar aumenta una atmósfera cada, aproximadamente, 10m de profundidad. Así pues, a 400m de profundidad la presión sería de 41 atmósferas. 40 de agua y 1 de presión a nivel del mar.

----------


## Comizo

A mí me parece impresionante el proyecto.

 Pero no pasa de ser un proyecto, creo que, muy deficitario.

 El coste, como el de todos los proyectos, en el mejor de los casos se triplicaría, y el interés económico es nulo, cuando no negativo para España.

 El tunel de La Mancha es deficitario, uniendo dos zonas económicamente más importantes. La unión de ambas zonas del Estrecho lo sería mucho más.

 En determinadas épocas se acometen obras faraónicoas por motivos de afianzamiento de la autoestima nacional e incluso se asumen pérdidas, pero no es el caso ni el momento.

En cuanto a lo de Atlantropa, creo lo he visto por aquí, y es el proyecto megalómano de un ingeniero nazi para la Europa una vez ganada la guerra. Para mí un desastre. Ha tenido seguidores hasta hace apenas un par de décadas.

----------


## tescelma

Yo tampoco me creo que sea una posibilidad real la realización de este puente. Por muchas razones: políticas, sociales, tecnológicas ... en cuanto a económicas, no hay problema, se dice que la casa real de Marruecos dispone de 50.000 millones en bancos de París. En todo caso, veo más factible la construcción de un túnel tal y como comentaba Perdiguera, auque sigo pensando que hoy por hoy no interesa esta unión seca entre los dos continentes.

----------


## perdiguera

> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo, salvo en un número. 400m de profundidad no son 400 atmósferas de presión. Son como 40. La presión en agua de mar aumenta una atmósfera cada, aproximadamente, 10m de profundidad. Así pues, a 400m de profundidad la presión sería de 41 atmósferas. 40 de agua y 1 de presión a nivel del mar.


Perdón por el lapsus, se me ha ido un cero a la derecha y éste sí que cuenta.
Gracias por la corrección.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante y colosal la obra de la que aquí habláis...
Seguro que tardaremos muchos años o incluso jamás lo vemos, pero ya me gustaria a mi atravesar esos poquitos kms en coche...
Y las pateras se terminarán, no?? Quien sabe...

----------


## Luján

> Impresionante y colosal la obra de la que aquí habláis...
> Seguro que tardaremos muchos años o incluso jamás lo vemos, pero ya me gustaria a mi atravesar esos poquitos kms en coche...
> Y las pateras se terminarán, no?? Quien sabe...


Ahora con tu comentario me ha venido a la cabeza una canción de hace ya varias décadas, que comenzaba....
_
Tengo miedo al avión
también tengo miedo al barco
por eso quiero saber
lo que debo hacer
pa' cruzar el charco_




 :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

He seguido con atención este hilo. Me parece un mega-proyecto, que en mi opinión en los tiempo que corremos me parece casi imposible de construir, pero que quizás en los años 2020, con la tecnología más avanzada y mejoría económica, será una realidad.

----------


## Luján

En cuanto a la economía, no hay que olvidar que el Empire State Building, el edificio más alto durante muchos años, se cosntruyó durante la Gran Recesión, tras la Primera Guerra Mundial. Una crisis aún más importante que la que estamos pasando.

----------


## Comizo

> En cuanto a la economía, no hay que olvidar que el Empire State Building, el edificio más alto durante muchos años, se cosntruyó durante la Gran Recesión, tras la Primera Guerra Mundial. Una crisis aún más importante que la que estamos pasando.


 Sí, pero con dinero privado y con una filosofía de vida distinta.

Con la mentalidad empresarial de hoy, "de trinca el dinero y corre" (salvese el que pueda) eso es muy difícil.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Se me ocurre usar el material más resistente a tracciones que se conoce hoy en día: el hilo de araña pero hay que fabricarlo y evitar su elongación que es elevadísima.


Según tengo entendido de haberlo visto en algún documental o revista de ciencia, dicen que una tela de araña cuyos hilos tuviese 5 cms de grosor, sería capaz de soportar el peso de un 747  :EEK!:  Por otra parte, a ver como fabricamos ese hilo... la cantidad de hilo necesaria para el puente sería tremenda, eso no se fabrica en dos tardes, anda que no tendríamos que criar arañas para conseguir el hilo suficiente para el puente. Y como bien comentas, otro gran problema es su elongación, a ver como conseguimos un hilo de araña rígido  :Confused:  Y en cuanto a su producción industrial, en un futuro quién sabe... podría ser, pero por ahora, ni de coña. 

Las otras opciones podrían ser:

- La *fibra de carbono* totalmente descartada, a no ser que se pueda modificar o añadir con algo para que no se parta.
- *¿Grafeno?* este material parece ser que puede tener futuro. Se dice que tiene 200 veces la resistencia del acero, pero por contra, tiene también mucha elasticidad. Aparte de que el coste de este material será tremendo.
- En cuanto a la *fibra dyneema*, tengo entendido que su tensión de rotura es altísima, pero no se si serviría mezclada con otros materiales para dar más resistencia y rigidez.
- *Fibra de vidrio* en paneles rellenos de *resina ¿composite?*. Estos ya se fabrican y su eficacia está probada. Pero falta comprobarlo a una escala tan grande.
- *Kevlar*, que pesa 5 veces menos que el acero y tiene aproximadamente la misma fuerza, el cual vendría perfecto para los cables del puente y poder reducir sus dimensiones, pues los cables principales del puente, para atirantar los soportes y para suspender el tablero en la parte central del vano ya que el diámetro de los cables de acero tendría que ser terrorífico, no quiero ni imaginármelo. Vamos, los cables del puente de Akashi iban a ser unos hilos de coser comparados con éstos  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Pero hay otro problema que todavía no se resuelve bien: cómo asegurar topográficamente que la base de la pila está en sus coordenadas X Y y Z correctas, quizá no venga de 1 metro pero sí de 10.


Bueno, los japoneses colocaron los dos enormes moldes de acero para los cimientos del puente de Akashi y lo hicieron con una precisión extrema, pese a las corrientes de hasta 14 km/h en los días de calma y casi 100 metros de profundidad. Cierto es que en este caso del estrecho de Gibraltar, la profundidad es mucho mayor y dadas las características de las torres, unos cimientos mucho más anchos... pero con todos los adelantos que hay hoy en día y los futuros que vendrán, podría llegar a ser posible hacerlo.




> Hay otra posibilidad, crear una isla intermedia, con lo que haciendo un poco más grandes los vanos centrales podríamos aproximar a tierra las pilas laterales por lo que tendrían menos profundidad.


Uf... como poderse, claro que se podría hacer, de hecho, se hace en muchos sitios, pero en el Estrecho, con 300 metros de profundidad, la montaña de arena que habría que crear para formar esas islas intermedias artificiales tendrían que ser tremendas, habría que tirar cientos de Hm3 de arena para poder formar esas islas, y eso requeriría un despliegue tremendo, tanto para extraer esa brutalidad de arena como posteriormente para verterla mediante barcazas, y eso se tardaría una eternidad en hacerlo  :Frown: 

Amén también de que construir esas islas supondrán un obstáculo tremendo en el Estrecho.




> Seguro que tardaremos muchos años o incluso jamás lo vemos, pero ya me gustaria a mi atravesar esos poquitos kms en coche...


Y a mí, y a todos nos gustaría cruzarlo algún día, pero no creo que lo lleguemos a hacer nunca...

Eso sí, llegado el caso de que se hiciese el puente, con los vientos que soplan en el Estrecho, tendría que estar divertido el trayecto por el puente  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> me ha venido a la cabeza una canción de hace ya varias décadas, que comenzaba....
> _
> Tengo miedo al avión
> también tengo miedo al barco
> por eso quiero saber
> lo que debo hacer
> pa' cruzar el charco_


Jaja, que bien me hubiese venido esa estrofa para los exámenes de Literatura. Lástima que ya no la doy (ni tengo ganas de volverla a dar, que conste)  :Big Grin:

----------

